# Cub Cadet Super Lt1550 Electrical problem?



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ive got a Cub Cadet Super LT1550 mower that has a problem staying running. When you start it up it runs just fine but after about 60 seconds of running it sputters and tries to catch itself but eventually dies. Has new fuel pump, fuel line, good fresh gas, rebuilt carb, by-passed (removed) elec. fuel shut off on bowl of carb, new spark plugs adjusted valves, full with new oil and filter. Its a fairly new unit I bought last spring, has 50 hours on meter. I think its got to be either one or both of the coils or the stator. Ive already isolated both coils by disconnecting the kill wires and also the main harness to the engine and low oil sensor. Even with no elec. at all to the engine, besides the hot wire to the starter, it still does the same thing. It will always fire right up with a little choke after it dies and if you wait 30 min you can get back on it and mow for another 60 seconds if your lucky. I just need someone elses' point of view on this. I also thought that it might be in the key switch, pto switch, pto relay or one of the dead-man switches but with both of the kill wires to the coils disconnected it still dies. 

Its running a 25 h.p. Kohler Courage v-twin
Model - SV730s 
Spec - SV730-0011
Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks, Dutch


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

The chances that both coils are bad are slim at best. It still sounds like a fuel starvation problem. You didn't mention in your post whether you loosened the fuel cap while running. If the vent on the cap isn't working it will cause the problem you're describing. You also didn't say anything about replacing the fuel filter? Kohler engines are sometimes finicky about filters. Your best bet would be to use an oem filter for your engine. You also want to check for any kinks in that new fuel line you put on. If none of that helps, or you've already checked, I'm not sure what else you would check.


----------



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

I forgot about checking the vent, Ill try that out tomorrow. If that still doesnt work Im going to try a remote fuel tank and gravity feed the carb and see if its a bad pump, maybe it got blocked up. I does have a new filter on it but i guess it could be plugged too. Thanks for the reminders dehrhardt, Ill let you know how it goes. Dutch


----------



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

yep, it was the gas cap. It runs great now, thanks for reminding me dehrhardt.

Dutch


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad to help. and happy to hear you got it running!


----------

